# purple drywall



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

hey JJ we trying to set records???? I am awake and bored :devil:


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

Purple board is replacing green board, purple board is better than green board. Purple board is moisture resistant and can be hung on ceilings, unlike green board that could only be hung on walls but no ceilings and by being able to put a moisture resistant board on the ceiling will give you much better protection against moisture. Green board actually got discontinued so if you see green board at the store its beacause its been sittig there for along time. But if you want to tile areas I would recomend hardi backer or durock as your backer board, I would not use purple board on a wall that is going to get tile.


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

So if a 7 year old thread is revived maybe it ought to be updated also. 
I'm doing bathrooms this winter so I'd like to read current opinions. 

Is paperless drywall (never seen it) still recommended in painted areas of a bathroom? Or purple? 
At least one place said paperless isn't sold anymore (at the big box places). Is it hard to find?


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Was at the depot today the sign on the purple stuff said moisture and mold resistant.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Densarmor is HEAVY!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Gold bond xp is purple :thumbsup:
Mold and mildew resistaint.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Only ever used standard drywall and never had issues.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We use purple because it looks nice with the orange..


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

My lumberyard has purple one week, and green the next... Both say mold and moisture resistant. Neither come in an ultralight version yet. :sad:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea i was looking today for the ultralight mr on goldbonds website. They dont have it...

But they came up with a rated type x ultralight weight. Go figure.

I guess they cant get the new core mr yet


----------

